# 5100 AGN - Connecting to the network is taking longer than usual



## booksacool1 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey there everyone!

I recently put a new wireless card into my Dell XPS M1210 laptop (running windows 7) to give it wireless-N capability. 
The card I put in was a Intel WiFi Link 5100 AGN.

The card works however it takes AGES to connect to a Wifi network. Any wifi network, regardless of 802.11G or N. 

Essentially I click connect, the usual connecting box appears and disappears, but the computer is not connected yet.
I click the wifi icon with the spinning blue circle on the bottom left.
Up pops the same connecting box, but this time it says "Connecting to the network is taking longer than usual". After 2-10 minutes this box disappears and the computer is connected. 
This happens every time I connect to a network, regardless of whether I've previously connected to it or not. 

screen cap: 









Any suggestions to how I can make it connect immediately, like normal? 

Thanks in advance! :smile:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what have you done about the old wireless adapter - is that disabled 
also you may have various software now looking to manage the adapter(s) 
Dell software
Windows software
and
the new card 
OR
have you replaced the card ?

i would make sure that only one application is managing the wireless adapter and to start let windows manage and stop the Dell wireless manager from running


----------



## booksacool1 (Sep 21, 2004)

I took the old wireless adapter (802.11b/g) out and put it in a drawer. I might try putting it in again. 

The computer has been recently reformatted when windows 7 was installed, so there should be no dell software present. 

I manage the card with the included windows 7 manager. 
I have intel "My Wifi" and "PROset/Wireless Tools" installed.


----------

